# Adjusting helmet straps



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

I ride with a Bell Sweep helmet. This is the third one I've had. I find that on this new one, the straps rub against or cut into my ears. I can't seem to get it adjusted so they are not in contact with my ears. Any suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## Blue Star (Jun 9, 2012)

I had this problem with a Giro Savant helmet. I moved the tabs down below my jaw bone and that provided some relief, but the strap pressure never went away. I still have the helmet, but use it for short commutes only. Incessant pressure from the straps meant that helmet couldn't be used for long rides.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

The front and rear straps should be independently adjustable. you can lengthen the front and shorten the rear to bring the buckle back towards your neck a little bit and that should get the strap off your ear. Also moving the tabs lower as Blue Star suggests should help. Helmets can be fiddly, but shouldn't need adjustments after you have them set.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Just loosen the straps, or adj away from ears.


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

I played around with the front and rear adjustment a lot, but it didn't really solve the problem. Finally, I just moved the triangular clips down a lot, and that seems to have solved the problem.


----------

